

Toronto-based Wattpad raises $17.3M Series B funding led by Khosla Ventures - huda
http://blog.wattpad.com/post/24538462109/wattpad-funding-17m

======
debacle
What is the draw of the site for authors? I couldn't find anything about that
- is it just the readership? Is there an ad platform with profit sharing?

